# Fanta, chestnut mare, sold by Gemma Moss from Biddulph 2011



## donnaleeson (9 December 2012)

I'm posting this in the hope of tracing a horse I owned for six years. Fanta is a chestnut mare, 15.3hh and would be 15/16yrs old now. I know all Fanta's history from foal to 2011 when she was sold by her 'home for life' with Gemma Moss in Biddulph, Staffs, I am devastated to have lost contact with her and hope someone may be able to help. Fanta has 4 white socks and a star and is an orangey chestnut, her feet can be difficult to shoe as they crack easily especially in summer. She is extremely sweet natured and gentle but can get stressed if turned out alone. Her breeding is by the Hannoverian stallion Grannos and a thoroughbredxwarmblood mare whose name I can't now remember but was owned by Nicollette Gidley-Wright. 
I'm not great at technology but will try and add a photo on here asap!


----------

